# Types of wood for smoking



## midnightdinner (Aug 29, 2012)

So I'm new to smoking meat, and this forum, and I'd thought it would be a good idea to know the different types of wood and their purposes to smoke with. I've been getting into smoking this past summer, been doing a lot of fish but also tried turkey, chicken, and venison. I'm kinda doin it hillbilly style and just goin in the woods behind my house and finding random hardwoods to smoke with. Any info would help, just wanna take it a little more seriously haha. I have a barrel smoker, its my profile picture.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 29, 2012)

Here's a fairly complete list:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/50439/woods-for-smoking

Enjoy your new addiction!

Eric


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Aug 31, 2012)

One must bow to the masters of the pit (OTBS members) but choices of wood combinations with meet is generally a personal preference.

For example, I love Pecan wood with brisket, but I have friends that enjoy the taste of mesquite.  I have used a combination of different woods on brisket but my favorite is the pecan with one stick of mesquite.

For pork butts and ribs, I have found a combination that I really like - hickory and cherry, about 50/50.  This imparts fantastic flavor to the meat.

However, there are times when you might choose your smoking media based on what you plan to serve with the meat or the sauce you will use.

I smoked some cornish game hens with strictly cherry wood and made a cherry bbq sauce to accompany the birds.

I have used apple wood with chicken, orange wood with country pork ribs, and lemon wood with fish.

My advice is to experiment and decide what YOU like best.  Some of it will be great and some not so great, but you learn a lot just by trying new things!

The main thing is to have fun and enjoy the fruits of your labor!

Good luck and good smoking!

Bill


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Aug 31, 2012)

You got some good advice there, especially trying different woods with different meats, and going with YOUR tastes.  Steve


----------

